# terratec tv karte bringt kein bild



## soraxdesign (17. August 2002)

hidiho leute
also ich hab n prob (wie zu sehen is  ).hab mir heute ne tv karte von terratec geholt(cinergy 400 stereo). so eingebaut das teil, treiber installiert und antennestecker dran (antenneanschluss funzt auch).ich find aber keine sender.nur rauschen. hab auch nen neuen treiber installiert, die neueste tv software genommen (die beilag, nur die neue version von der terratec seite) aber er will nich.einen lokalen sender findet er, aber so grottenschlecht die qualli(obwohl man den sender schon mit nem kabel was inner luft hängt glasklar empfangen könnte). woran liegts? das antennekabel is richtig angeschlossen kann ja denn nur was mit der karte sein.
mein system: athlon 1200 tbird, kyro 2, win 98SE, 640mb sdram
need help plz sonst bringich das ding wieder hin 
sabre


----------

